# 10 gallon tank plans and questions!



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Well as some of you know I'm in the process of setting up a 10 gallon tank for my ((future)) betta! Anyways, first step complete, cleaned up my old 3 gallon and sold it to my sister for $15 bucks... I have about $50 now... I'm going through ads on Kijiji and finding great deals on tons of 10 gallon tanks... But because of the location of some of the sellers, I've narrowed it down to two tanks. 

Tank #1 is $35 and comes with an air pump, thermometer, light, rocks, plants etc. That's all the info I got... Really, I just like this one because it comes with an air pump and I need one if I want to have a sponge filter. Though this doesn't come with a heater... And there's decorations, but I'm probably just going to go choose my own stuff anyways... Because like I said I'm making big plans for my tank and for all I know this tank could have neon gravel and bright plastic plants, and I want my tank to look more natural...


Tank #2 is $50 and comes with a stand (which is AWESOME, only... it's a brownish red color while all my furniture in my bedroom is white, that's why we might move the stand and use it for something else somewhere else) , it also comes with a heater, red gravel, a light bulb plus one extra one, extra filter, a timer, and lots of other misc. A picture shows all the stuff included... It's a kind of blurry picture and all the stuff is piled together so you can't see incredibly well, but I'm almost positive there's some clear glass stones, a tan rock formation, there's the bright red gravel, a net, I think a riser tube and pump, (which I might not need, unless I use a sponge filter), And it looks like some water conditioner (which I don't need atm), and also a mossy looking plastic plant (which I don't want, because I'm hoping to go with all live plants) This is only a slightly longer drive than tank one, but it's still only like 10 minutes, and it's near my school, I'm sure my parents would hardly mind driving there at all... 

So I know that 2 comes with lots of extra stuff, is it worth the extra $15? And also, do you think I should go with a sponge filter or just a regular filter in the 10 gallon? This is my next step in my tank, deciding which tank to buy! (though I'm really leaning towards 2)


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats on saving enough for your 10-gallon! Must be exciting.

I think you're right, #2 might be worth the extra $15 and distance. The stand and the heater alone are probably worth $30 combined. You could paint the stand white to match the rest of your furniture...or maybe even sell it for $10-$15. 

As for the filter....IMO since it's gonna be a divided 10 gallon, a sponge filter would be least stressful for the betta who has it in his section.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I would get #2, you probably wouldn't end up using the decor and crap that came with the first one and it's always good to have extra light bulbs--plus the heater is more expensive than the air pump. You could always spray paint the stand white--that's quick, easy, and cheap. You have a few filter options, personally I use a Tom Rapids Mini Canister filter on my divided tank, but sponge filters are good for bettas as well.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh no, I'm not setting up a divided tank anymore. I was worried about disease spread, so it will just be one, lucky betta! And I emailed the person and the tank is still on the market! I have to do some cleaning though, before my mom lets me tell the person I can for sure get it... So just thought I'd let you guys all know, and haha, that's funny, I never even thought about painting the stand! Anyways, the person also told me about all the stuff that comes with the tank... So now I'm planning about what decorations to put in, and the stuff in this tank I won't be using...


Gravel (red) (not using, I want brown natural gravel)
Heater and pump (Using the heater (duh) and using the pump if I go with a spone filter)
Plain black/blue background (nooo, because I want to make a background)
Extra filters (depends if I use a sponge filter or not)
Extra bulb (obviously using when needed)
Suction tool for cleaning gravel (oh yeah!)
Aquarium conditioner (sure once I run out)
Timer for light (Awesome!)
Magnetic glass scrubber (sweet!)
Fish net (already have one)
Fake plant and rock decoration (will use the rock, probably not the plant)

I'm soooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I need to clean and if I do, by Sunday the tank may be mine!


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Omg that is an awesome deal! I really hope you get it! And I can't wait to see what you're gonna do for the background.. I love seeing DIY stuff.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Go with number two!!!!!!!!!! 8D Spray paint is your best friend when it comes to changing furniture colors! :nod:

Oh! And I'm gonna PM you some stuff that I think you'll want to take a good look at if you'll be living at home at least 3 years or more! =] I think you'll love it!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool, thanks very much! Sounds good, and I emailed the person, I'm officially getting the tank! SO excited... Next step... filter... sponge filter or the filter that comes with the tank, Penguin Power Filter 100


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

NICE deal!!! I'm always keeping my eye out for tanks with heaters on Craigslist. None seem to have them! 

Good luck! Have you thought about getting any tank mates for your tank?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!! =D Hey did you get that PM? =]

Someone on here is having a MAJOR beef with their penguin filter. =/ I'd talk to them and other penguin owners first.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

#2


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah I'm already buying number two... 

Anyways, I talked to the owner about the filter... and I think it doesn't sound too too bad... I still think I'd like a sponge filter... It's probably more low maintenance???

Me:: Anyways, I saw in the second picture that you have the Penguin power filter 100 and so I did some research on it and read some reviews... it got mixed reviews... So I wondered how it's been for you... Some people say it's very loud, is that the case with this one?

Them:: I actually still have it, so you are welcome to take a look at it if you'd like. I have never noticed the pump being loud, however there is a small part inside that occasionally gets gunked up and makes the pump run intermittently. I found as long as I rinsed that part every few months or so there were no problems.

I still think I want to get a sponge... Am I correct in saying it's lower maintenance?


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Just cheering! What is a sponge filter?


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Apparently it absorbs the water, filters out all the debris and stuff, then slams the water back out into the tank.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

A sponge filter is basically like any other filter just without the blue activated carbon disposable cartridge that most powerfilters come with these days am I correct? =]


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm sure that's right, which means you don't have to replace anything in it and it makes no noise.... (though I kind of like the water babbling sound...)


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool! Like a sponge.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I have sponge filters in my 5 gallon tanks. My male betta hasn't blown a nest since I put it in but any other filter I tried threw him around too much.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah I'm worried about the whole current thing... with past bettas even an airstone ripped up their fins...


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I prefer the sponge filter to the tetra whisper I bought.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's my two cents: 

Both. It does NOT hurt to have extra filtration, and you can just baffle the filter like so: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139&highlight=filter+baffle
you can also get a gang valve and slow down the current of the air pump if it stresses your betta. One of my boys that I have a sponge filter in his tank decided to eat half of his tail when I put the filter in his tank. Little brat..  

Just be ready to make some adjustments if your betta is stressed.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I GOT THE TANK! 


Ehhhh, pics?









There it is!









Glass stones being rinsed in the sink









It bubbles if you hook an airpump up to it... I don't have one, unfortunately, and I'm debating on whether I'll even keep this in the tank or not...









I LOVE THIS THING! If you hook it up to an airpump bubbles come out of its little smokestack and the propeller on the back moves! It's so cool... But unfortunately I don't have an airpump like I mentioned above... and there's way too many spots where a betta could get its head stuck.









I had no clue what this was so I though y'all could help me out? 









Same as above, not sure what these are? They look like batteries of some sort, though they're short and wide, and lighter than real batteries, like, plastic... One says condenser on it the other says starter.

So anyways... off the top of my head, here's some cool stuff the tank came with...

Extra Light Bulb
Tropical Fish Food
Algae Wafers (Yayyyy I'm getting shrimps)
Magnetic Wall Scrubber
A huge plastic plant and three smaller ones
Four Giant Bags of Gravel (two red, two multicolored) 
Clear Stones
Extra Filter Cartridges 
Blue/Black Background
Bubbling Treasure Chest
Bubbling Ship (so sad I can't use it...)
Timer for Light

But yeah, the tank is in really good condition... The stand wasn't so great though... They had food, some manuals, small decorations, and all the other extra stuff in the top drawer, and they had the bags of gravel in the bottom, which was too much weight, so the bottom part of the bottom drawer completely came off, thankfully my dad got it fixed... And I asked about the Penguin Power filter, she said she did find it was getting loud and running intermittently and that it was bothering her, so she took a look and found that the wheel had collected debris so she gave it a good wash and she said that if you wash it occasionally then the filter works like a charm... I'm wondering if I have to cycle it? Anyways, I might just fill the tank with some water and run the filter to see if it works... Right now I can't, because my parents set up the tank on top of the stand in my room without even realizing it wasn't near a power outlet... My bed covers one of the few in my room, so we're going to rearrange my room, and then instead of having the stand by my door I might put it right by my bed...
Anyways... Something else I just remembered, there's this clear tube, then it has a green lid on it with a hole, and then a narrower clear tube begins there. I think it might be a gravel vacuum, only I don't get where it would plug into or anything? So, yeah, I am indeed a bit lost now... Need some guidance... Thanks guys!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

akjadestar said:


> I GOT THE TANK!
> Anyways... Something else I just remembered, there's this clear tube, then it has a green lid on it with a hole, and then a narrower clear tube begins there. I think it might be a gravel vacuum, only I don't get where it would plug into or anything? So, yeah, I am indeed a bit lost now... Need some guidance... Thanks guys!


Yeah you gotta cycle it no matter what you chose to do with your tank. Unless you want to completely empty it, wash everything off and reset it up every couple of days. =/

Gravel vaccums don't plug into anything. XD They're called gravel vaccums because the movement of water through the tube into the bucket creates a vaccum that sucks up debris and more water from the tank and gravel. =] just suck on the smaller end and before the water gets too close to your mouth put the smaller end into the bucket. =] You'll know what to do even if you've never done it before. =] It's one of those spidey senses moments. =] So no worries about a plug in for the gravel vac. =]

I'll post a vid tomorrow of someone using a gravel vac but i g2g2bed now. =[ Good night! =] Good luck with your tank and re-arranging your room! =]


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks! My mom said you had to use your mouth and I thought she was joking, ahaha... Anyways, I managed to reach the light plugin somewhere, just to see (the cord stretches across my closet) and it looks sooo good in the dark! It's an Aquaglo, not sure how many watts...But it's awesome looking...


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Kk So guys, I have a Light, filter, and heater... And I think today I might run fill the tank with water to see how the heater works and mainly the filter ... Is it okay if I run it for like , five minutes, even though it isn't cycled ? I just don't want to cycle it yet , not until I fill it with decorations , and find out what cycling is ! So after I test everything else, what do you think is my next step ? I need to buy some gravel , I think ...


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Yup, need some substrate. Running it is fine, to cycle it you will want to run it and also buy either some ammonia or some fish food to start the cycling process...or some safestart stuff. Your choice.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Is it okay if I run it today, with all the fake plants, plastic stuff, and all the glass stones in it? So then when I cycle it... Do I just run the filter for a long time with fish food in it to get it used to cleaning or what? And may I add.... It is a used filter... are you sure it still needs to get cycled?


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats on your new tank!!!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

If it is used it should help with the cycling process of the tank but should be run while cycling.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Wait... what I could always do is cycle the tank first right? With nothing at all in it? And then just remove the water and then add the decorations (once I can afford it!) And then re add water? Because the cycling really has nothing to do with the water it was cycled in right? Just the filter (I probably couldn't be more wrong)


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

WOW!!! I think the stand looks fantastic and it's so great that it has drawers. The tank is awesome too.

About the gravel vac... if it grosses you out to suck on it, there are alternatives for creating suction. Here's a youtube video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa_440OaQxE&feature=related
(^ I think you're supposed to take the fish out of the water first though)

I guess cycling would be the next step. Gravel isn't necessary but it does facilitate cycling by giving the nitrifying bacteria something more to colonize on.



> Wait... what I could always do is cycle the tank first right? With nothing at all in it? And then just remove the water and then add the decorations (once I can afford it!) And then re add water? Because the cycling really has nothing to do with the water it was cycled in right? Just the filter (I probably couldn't be more wrong)


Correct! The filter will hold most of the bacteria, which will need to be kept alive by a constant supply of water and ammonia... so even if the filter was used before, the bacteria on it is no good anymore since it got dried out. It needs to be cycled again.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I think I'm going to buy a natural colored bag of gravel to put in and then cycle! it might take a while, I'm wiped clean money-wise after buying that tank....


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Guys so sorry to triple post but I feel like this is gonna be yet another important thread of mine lost... So just wondering... should I cycle with fish food (or see if I have some ammonia) now, then just empty out the water before I start decorating? Or should I decorate first... Then cycle...?


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Decorate first.


----------



## windfire (May 25, 2010)

you should cycle for about 2 weeks, and believe me those will be the longest 2 weeks of your life lol. what you could do is see if anyone has some old filter media like filter wool which they prepared to give you as this will kick start your cycling process. dont forget to have the heater on when you cycle. you should also have a good look on what plants you want if you want live plants, id go for easy ones like anubias, amazon swords and watersprite and if you are going to use live plants a finer gravel is better, some even use playpen sand or pool filter sand and that has the advantage of being dirt cheap though i dislike the effect it has when lit which is why i went for black substrate. if you have any other questions pls feel free to pm me, and take a look at the thread natural planted tanks as well in the habitats section.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay so I suppose I'll be emptying it out today or tomorrow... Next step after that, buy a bag of brown gravel! (easy peasy!)


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Well my dad owes me my allowance soon, which would be able to pay for a bag of gravel, and maybe a hiding spot. I also might be able to take 40 dollars out of the bank! That will give me probably plenty to buy some gravel, hiding spots, and maybe just a few plants! Maybe I won't have to wait until my birthday...


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

When your tank is cycled you can't completely empty the water in the tank as your filter will be empty too and when the bacteria dries it dies and you have to start all over! >.<

You should cycle with your new gravel if that's what you want in the finished tank. Decor though, can be added after the cycle has completed while the tank has water in it. At least I put ornaments and stuff like that in while there's water in my tank. =]

If you do decide to empty your water take a big bowl, put some dechlorinated water in it, then put the filter media and some gravel in that so that the bacteria doesn't dry out while you redecorate. =]

here's a great site for learning about the nitrogen cycle: http://www.fishlore.com/NitrogenCycle.htm

check it out. =]

Sorry I never posted that gravel vacuuming vid. =[

btw don't use fishfood! >.< It's hard to control the amount of ammonia it gives off, and you have to feed it more often. Also, during the last stage of the nitrogen cycle algae can grow and if you use fish food then there will be a big algae bloom! >.< At least that/s what I've read anyway. =/

Go pure ammonia if you can. =]

Good choice with the brown gravel! =] Mine's brown too! =] I think it looks really nice, and plus it hides fish waste well! XD


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

should've just edited last post. sorry.


----------

